# 1Ds vs. 20D processing speed



## twirk (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a 20D and will be picking up an old, but very well cared for original 1Ds in a few weeks.

Everything I read online says the 1Ds is slow.

Now, surely it doesn't compare to modern cameras, but does anybody know how it compares to a 20D (which I'm quite pleased with).

Note: I'm talking about processing speed, not AF, or shooting speed.

Thanks!

By the way: I own a 50D as well if anyone can compare to that model.

Also, did the 1Ds have a DIGIC processor?


----------



## twirk (Sep 24, 2015)

H


----------



## ak_ (Sep 25, 2015)

Full frame CMOS DIGIC, according to 
Comparison of Canon EOS digital cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2015)

I had a 1ds, a 20d and a 50d, possibly all at the same time, but it was 2 or 3 yrs ago now.

1ds is slow to write to the card, its not a burst type camera. It's iso goes to 1250 and it gets noisy fast as you raise the iso. I do however think that at lower iso and even up a little with flash that its image quality beats the 50d and 20d. To be honest I preferred the 20d at lower iso to the 50d also.

Speed wise the 50d kills the 1ds, without doing a specified comparison i reckon from memory the 20d was faster than the 1ds also writing to card


----------



## twirk (Sep 25, 2015)

Really appreciate your responses. Thanks.

I didn't know about that DIGIC wiki page. So the 1Ds had the original digic processor and the 20D had the DIGIC II. That would speak to yourremark that the 20D is faster.




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

